
SF’s wealthiest renters are having trouble paying for housing, Harvard research - jelliclesfarm
https://sf.curbed.com/2020/2/7/21124263/sf-renters-harvard-rent-research-wealthier-san-francisco
======
orangecat
_“With only limited federal support, state and local agencies are doing what
they can to expand the affordable housing supply,” notes the Harvard study,
but without a “comprehensive response from all levels of government,” there’s
a cap on how much they can do._

Wacky idea: they could stop preventing people from building more housing.

~~~
Gibbon1
I don't think you understand after the 2008 crash the banking industry decided
that more housing was the last thing the United States needs. They had every
intention of reinflating the asset bubble and they've succeeded.

